# Helmet audio



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

freshy said:


> Ya ya another helmet thread by me. So looking to get some audio into my lid. My buddy has been complaining about his skull candy speakers hurting his ears and I guess I'm wondering what else is out there. Or if anyone knows of a good DIY approach taking apart a certain earphone or whatever.


Honestly most of the helmet audio options I've had in the past are uncomfortable or are too bulky or break too easily.

You're far better off just getting a pair of in-ear earbuds and riding with those under your helmet. Way more comfortable and don't cost a fortune to replace if/when they break.


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

ear buds work the best for me. The iphone 5 ones fit in my ear well and i can pause/play/answer a call/skip with my gloves still on my beanie usually secures them in my ear even more.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I hate riding with earbuds. They just block too much of the surrounding sound. I like music, but I still like to be able to hear what's going on around me too.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

I use ear buds where I suppose audio speakers would go. they work great and I can't tell they are there. plus my liner had a zipper so no coward is hanging anywhere.


----------



## orange_shred (Dec 10, 2013)

Skullcandy Homebrew are on sale on the skullcandy website right now. Probably not the best sound quality but kinda cool that they fit right into you're helmet's padding if you've got it.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

those big flat round speakers hurt your ears


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

stickz said:


> those big flat round speakers hurt your ears


Those should be able to fit into the actual ear pads on your helmet. I'm sure the sound quality isn't great, but for $10 might be worth a shot.


----------



## insan3guy (Dec 10, 2013)

I have a pair of $10 earbuds that I use on my bike; they've survived rain, snow, sun, wind, and a cross-country trip and they sound pretty good. soundmagic es18 I think. and they've held up a lot better than any skullcandy headphones I've owned.


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> I hate riding with earbuds. They just block too much of the surrounding sound. I like music, but I still like to be able to hear what's going on around me too.


Me too. My new helment actually has built in 'phones. Not the reason I got it, purely an added bonus I didn't think I'd even use. Turns out I love it. No discomfort and better sound - rather than block out surrounding sound it actually just sounds like "ambient" music, as if I was in a room with music playing. It's like being followed around by my own personal soundtrack! :laugh:


----------



## Peyto (Mar 21, 2012)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/mu...down-best-headphones-riding-4.html#post992809

I did this, working great so far. The headphones are thin and $15 bucks.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Those should be able to fit into the actual ear pads on your helmet. I'm sure the sound quality isn't great, but for $10 might be worth a shot.


they fit right in there but they hurt your ears for some reason. super duper uncomfortable


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

POC make the best one I've seen. Pricey though and I'd suppose they only work with POC helmets. If they were bluetooth it'd be brilliant. No fumbling around with chord etc. 

Communication Neckroll - POC Sports


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, fuck that Beats shit. Skullcandy sound quality at double or triple the price. You're paying for all that marketing, not quality audio.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

I agree entirely, I just like the setup more than anything. Personally I like Audio Technica over most other audio manufactures. I've got some really nice noise cancelling ear buds from AT but they stick out a bit too much to be comfortable under a helmet.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Jed said:


> Honestly most of the helmet audio options I've had in the past are uncomfortable or are too bulky or break too easily.
> 
> You're far better off just getting a pair of in-ear earbuds and riding with those under your helmet. Way more comfortable and don't cost a fortune to replace if/when they break.


I absolutely hate riding with earbuds, they easily fall out of my ears and it's a PITA to get them back, plus they feel very uncomfortable after an hour or so.
I have been using some sony headphones over my toque, it works good enough my only complaint is they can slide off if I bail, and they're too bulky to go under the goggle straps. But I digress.
I used to have headphones that were oval and flat, was thinking if I could find something similar they just might fit in the ear flaps with a little modification.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

so would ear buds. just cut a small hole and place them in your ear pad. done deal


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I use the skull candy audio inserts in my ear pads of my helmet. Not the greatest quality but they're pretty inexpensive.

For those who are complaining about comfort - did you remove the ear padding in your ear pads of the helmet? My helmet has padding in there that is pre-cut in gradient circles that can be removed. This allows the skull candy insert to fit correctly. Yes, I learned this the hard way after my first day riding a couple years ago and getting very sore ears. I thought I'd just remove the padding entirely and in doing-so discovered the nice pre-cut circles. I haven't had a problem since then with them.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

I ride with some Sony sport style over the head headphones under hat and helmet. Usually just with the left ear in and slide the right earphone back behind so I can hear people without having to fumble for my mp3 player with mittens. 

I was out today and rode the lift up with this boarder that had one of them bluetooth speakers synched to his iphone and was blasting Sublime out his backpack. Dude was jamming on the lift and sound was loud and pretty good quality. I guess it is an option if you wanna supply your crew and the park with a soundtrack.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

I built my own bluetooth speakers for my helmet. 
cost me all of $17 and 10 minutes to make
got one of the inexpensive behind the ear bluetooth headphones
for $17 on ebay 
clipped the plastic and pulled the wire that was holding behind the ear form together
then removed the foam from the ear pieces
and inserted them in my helmets audio pocket

they work great !

there are 2 downsides to the DIY
1. Bluetooth is a power hog, I get about 4 hours of music and battery starts to drain
easily remedied with a usb power hub (approx $10)
2. answering the phone with the headset is tough, as the buttons are behind the ear pads

if any one is interested I can post some pictures


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Fewdfreak said:


> ....I was out today and rode the lift up with this boarder that had one of them bluetooth speakers synched to his iphone and was blasting Sublime out his backpack. Dude was jamming on the lift and sound was loud and pretty good quality. I guess it is an option if you wanna supply your crew and the park with a soundtrack.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


....and here I thought the personal mp3 player had made the days when some idiot with a boom box on his shoulder could annoy you with loud music a thing of the past. :dunno:

...vote the "Grumpy Old Fart" party! :laugh:


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

MeanJoe said:


> I use the skull candy audio inserts in my ear pads of my helmet. Not the greatest quality but they're pretty inexpensive.
> 
> For those who are complaining about comfort - did you remove the ear padding in your ear pads of the helmet? My helmet has padding in there that is pre-cut in gradient circles that can be removed. This allows the skull candy insert to fit correctly. Yes, I learned this the hard way after my first day riding a couple years ago and getting very sore ears. I thought I'd just remove the padding entirely and in doing-so discovered the nice pre-cut circles. I haven't had a problem since then with them.


yup removed them still hurt my weak ass ears lol


----------

